# Holistic supplements (extra)



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

So I decided to do some spring cleaning this week and found a drawer full of medicines and holistic supplements that were purchased for Siena that have not been used and is still within the expiration date. 

I don't really want to just toss it out in the trash and it's been a year since we used them and thought there might be someone here (or probably many here) that might want what I have and can put it to good use instead of wasting. 

If you are interested, please send me a PM. I am not selling this, but if you want to contribute to the postage fee, that would be accepted. I hope it is acceptable to put this in the forum. People have helped me so much, I think I'd like to help back









Here is what I have and all is digestive related in one form or another:

Prozyme Plus (Lactose Free) Enzyme Food Supplement - large bottle (300g) unopened. In addition, I have an opened bottle with net weight of about 75g. No expiration date noted. http://www.prozymeproducts.com/ProZymereg-Plus_p_4.html

Bene-Bac Pet Gel (live bacterial cultures) 4 tubes each 15g and one partial with 5g. exp. 5/2010
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1231

The next two are all obtained from my holistic vet (as I could not find elsewhere). One was never used (but opened) and the other I may have used once or twice, I can't remember. The ingredient label for the first one below is very small, so hopefully I got the contents right...means nothing to me!

Liu Jun Zi Tang powder (contains Rx/Rz Ginseng, Rhizoma Atractylodis Macro, Poria, Rhizoma Pinelliae, Rx/Rz Glycyrrhizae Prep, Pericarpium Citri Reticulatae, Rz Zingeberis Recens, and Fructus Jujubae) exp. 3/2011

Last but not least, I have Si Mao Wan powder (qty 60), exp. 03/2011

Any interest?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure that you don't want to use the probiotics?

Liu Jun Zi Tang is also called Six Gentlemen, which is a pretty classical formula. Max used to do very well on it, but he used the tea pills, which I think he can't tolerate, because they are sugar coated. If there are no takers on that, I might be interested in it, but I'm really hesitant to try anything on him right now. I suspect that there are lots of dogs on this board that could benefit from it: 
http://www.acupuncture.com/education/zf.formulas/luijunzi.htm

I don't know anything about the other herb:
http://www.activeherb.com/simiao/


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Lisa.
We use Pet Dophilus now and that is working really well for us. I wanted to buy fast balance gi at the time and thought this would be a good replacement, but it didn't work the same, so I only used a small amount then talked to the vet about alternatives for a long term solution. When she goes on antibiotics, then I give her the heavy duty stuff (fast balance) so her tum doesn't go nuts.

Thanks for the links. I never really knew what it was for (sad, eh?) other than to treat her tummy and lack of weight gain. I forget why we stopped but I think she was getting too many things too quickly and I didn't know what worked and what didn't so we started with the basics and never needed to go back to these. I kept them 'just in case'.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I learned that Max can't have any herbs with a coating, which are typically sugary.

Let me know down the line if there are no takers -- seems for sure someone might want the first two, and some of the braver folks might try the others if they seem like a good fit!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

these are powders, so I'm not sure about coatings. We either put them in gelatin capsules or directly mixed in the food, from what I recall. I suspect the Prozyme Plus will be a good one for someone on this board


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Because they are powders is why I think I might be able to experiment with them. BUT, I would defer to anyone else.

It's good that the Prozyme is the lactose free one, i'm sure that someone can use that!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI learned that Max can't have any herbs with a coating, which are typically sugary.


LJ doesn't tolerate Chinese herbs and now I'm wondering if it's the coating. How would I know what the coating is?

Seven Forests Chiang-huo 13: chiang-huo, siler, tang-kuei, atractylodes, cinnamon twig, cnidium, peony, achyranthes, chin-chiu, tu-huo, rehmannia, hoelen, licorice.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMomSeven Forests Chiang-huo 13: chiang-huo, siler, tang-kuei, atractylodes, cinnamon twig, cnidium, peony, achyranthes, chin-chiu, tu-huo, rehmannia, hoelen, licorice.


Wow, that's a lot of stuff







It interests me to see what these things do. Maybe I should be taking some myself


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaB
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LJsMomSeven Forests Chiang-huo 13: chiang-huo, siler, tang-kuei, atractylodes, cinnamon twig, cnidium, peony, achyranthes, chin-chiu, tu-huo, rehmannia, hoelen, licorice.
> ...


Hey, that's idea. It's for arthritis, and since LJ can't take it, maybe I will so it won't go to waste!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: LJsMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LisaTI learned that Max can't have any herbs with a coating, which are typically sugary.
> ...


Here's LJ's: http://www.wellnessworks.net/page/WW/PROD/SVF/CH13J/session_id/38f73b2abe9c74972143c3e2c7abbdf6

I can't believe what dope I am. On Max's last herbal script, it even says, "sugar coated". I told the vet that they gave him an ear infection, she said it was impossible and it wasn't the herbs. First, that's the sign of a bad vet (not my usual one), second, I can't believe I didn't read the package!!!

Joanne, my super scientific way to determine the coating is whether it is smooth and shiny!! That's not 100% though!! I was talking to my regular vet about this, she said she only uses powders and capsules, not the tablets.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI can't believe what dope I am. On Max's last herbal script, it even says, "sugar coated". I told the vet that they gave him an ear infection, she said it was impossible and it wasn't the herbs. First, that's the sign of a bad vet (not my usual one), second, I can't believe I didn't read the package!!!


Chalk it up to stress?












> Originally Posted By: LisaTJoanne, my super scientific way to determine the coating is whether it is smooth and shiny!! That's not 100% though!! I was talking to my regular vet about this, she said she only uses powders and capsules, not the tablets.


Crud. They are smooth and shiny. Sugar gives LJ gloppy poop.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like we both just figured out something important.

Stupid pills.


----------

